# rtlgemist videos werken niet

## aries

Heeft er iemand ervaring met rtlgemist.nl?

Ik krijg het niet aan de praat, uitzendingemist.nl werkt wel.

Details:

- Konqueror + mplayer / xine: video werkt niet.

- als ik de link naar de file kopieer (zie ondeerstaande tekst) en vervolgens open in kaffeine kan ik de  video wel zien.

- het lijkt er op dat er steeds verbinding wordt gemaak en weer verbroken,

  konsole van video window geeft steeds teksten als deze: 

Verbinde mit Server av.rtl.nl[217.118.160.40]:80 ...

Cache-Größe auf 1536 KByte gesetzt.

Spiele     

linkje naar rtlgemist

Löse av.rtl.nl auf für AF_INET...

Verbinde mit Server

bewerkt door nixnut: lange url in tags gezet

----------

## dishie

niet uitgebreid getest, maar de silverlight versie is te bekijken met de moonlight plugin (vooralsnog alleen voor firefox). Ik heb via een ebuild moonlight gecompileerd, maar er zijn ook xpi-plugins die je nomraal kunt installeren. Of dat werkt (lijkt me wel) weet ik niet, maar scheelt je veel werk.

edit: damn, oud bericht.

----------

